# Nic :amdtech an983b won't work

## madchaz

This is a rather naging problem for me. 

I have 2 computers I am seting up right now. both have an amdtech an983b NIC. The nic works flawlessly during the install. Come boot time, refuses to load. tried all the amd options in make menuconfig, even NE2000 compatible. Nothing seams to allow it to come up. what sucks is I know it works because it works on the liveCD. 

anyone as an idea?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

madchaz,

Boot up the liveCD the, check the network is up then do /sbin/lsmod

One of the modules listed is the one you want to build.

Can you identify the network module from the list?

You can narrow it down to the used modules.

Regards,

NeddySeagoon

----------

## madchaz

thanks for your reply  :Smile: 

won't be using it just now but will keep it in mind. 

the bigest prob was for my router box and I decided to go with smoothwall on it. Geting my file server/ts up soon however so that will be usefull. thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## lessless

i need it too btw. my current kernel is 2.6.37.3

----------

